# Now Playing - Films!



## Heather (Mar 2, 2008)

_The Professional_ One of my ALL TIME favorites.

_Once_
Watched today - very sweet.

That's my weekend so far. And I'm gonna be tired tomorrow because of the first one being on right now...


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 2, 2008)

Last night I watched Trainspotting (again).

I'd say it's one of my favorite movies. It's close to cinematic perfection in my opinion; the cinematography is great and the soundtrack fits oh so well. The heroin overdose scene with Lou Reed's 'Perfect Day' in the background is one of the best scenes in movie history in my rather uninformed opinion.

The night before I watched the Darjeeling Limited for the first time.

Like every other Wes Anderson movie, the soundtrack was impeccable. I especially appreciated the use of a few Kinks songs. It was pretty much what I expected. It didn't blow me away like The Royal Tenenbaums or Rushmore, but maybe I need to watch it a couple more times. As a bit of a side note, the colors in this movie were gorgeous. All the blues and reds and golds make me ache to travel to India.


----------



## Candace (Mar 2, 2008)

I just finished Zombie Honeymoon and if I''m forced to share, I'm a die hard horror fan in books and movies. That probably explains my sick sense of humor to most folks. I look forward to this event in my area http://www.horrorfestonline.com/faq.html I sat through at least 4 movies last year alone, because my husband is a sissy.


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2008)

Gonna have to check out Trainspotting, thanks Z. 

I'll beat John to the punch:

The Fountain, very good. 
Golden Compass, very good. 

Did I happen to mention that film, The Professional? 
( oh yeah, I'm still up, watched the whole damn thing...)


----------



## Candace (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to say so far the Golden Compass series(books) are just so-so IMHO. Kind of a yawn.


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmm, disagree...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 2, 2008)

Looney Tunes Golden Collection #5, disk #2.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 2, 2008)

Heather said:


> Gonna have to check out Trainspotting, thanks Z.



To go with that Trainspotting:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlLWFa1b1Bc&feature=related


----------



## gore42 (Mar 2, 2008)

Heather, I'm right with you there on _Leon: the Professional_. I have the directors cut, which has a few other scenes, but only one or two of them really add to the film.

A few weeks ago, I watched _*Dr. Strangelove*: Or How I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb_. That is the most brilliant black comedy in history, as far as I'm concerned, and Peter Sellers was awesome. 

I thought Trainspotting was good, but not awesome. A little predictable, I guess. The music was good.

- Matt

- Matt


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 2, 2008)

Its hard to enjoy films when your son was a film major.................That said, last night I saw the tail-end of The Lady Vanishes with my daughter...my film major son did a good job of turning her on to Hitchcock. As for me, I love good movies...and boy do I love bad movies! The really good bad movies! I'm looking forward to seeing George Romero's latest ..Diary of the Dead...but of course, given my phenomenal bad taste, John Waters must not go unmentioned..(eggs, anyone? While you walk the dog?) I highly recommend This Filthy World...its pure Waters...directed by Jeff Garlin (need I say I'm also a Curb Your Enthusiasm fan???) take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2008)

I got a copy of Time and Tide [chinese action] from eBay. Going to have fun w/ that!


----------



## gore42 (Mar 3, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> As for me, I love good movies...and boy do I love bad movies! The really good bad movies!



Thought you were going to say Big Trouble in Little China 

- Matt


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't watched a film in months. I hate being disappointed.


----------



## Heather (Mar 3, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I got a copy of Time and Tide [chinese action] from eBay. Going to have fun w/ that!



Oooh, I bet you are! oke:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 3, 2008)

No time! Need to catch up with my school work!

Ramon


----------



## Ernie (Mar 3, 2008)

_O' Brother, Where Art Thou?_ is certainly one of our faves... "damn place is a geographical oddity... two weeks from everywhere". 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2008)

Ernie said:


> "damn place is a geographical oddity... two weeks from everywhere".
> -Ernie


= Liberty, N.Y.! :rollhappy: 

Top 10: [no order]
Lock, stock & 2 smoking barrels
Terminator 2
Blues Brothers
Groundhog Day
Navy Seals
Diva
Pulp fiction
Aliens
Star Trek - Wrath of Khan
The Commitments


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 5, 2008)

"The Commitments" was a fun film....
Has anyone here seen "The Dead"? I saw it once yrs ago and have wanted to see it again but can never find it. 
It was John Houston's last film, based on a James Joyce story.


----------



## dave b (Mar 5, 2008)

Rambo - First Blood

My son turned 13 last week, and said he wanted the Rambo movies. Took me by surprise actually. We went bin diving at Wal-Mart, and found 1 and 2.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

I heard the latest one was a guy-flick dream, action, noise, violence and gore!!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 13, 2008)

I saw 'There Will be Blood' tonight. I thought it was pretty darn good, and Day-Lewis did an incredible job. Also, I loved Johnny Greenwood's soundtrack.


----------



## bench72 (Mar 14, 2008)

Talking of BAD fillums...

Bette Davis - "Of Human Bondage"

and I only borrowed it coz I thought the soundtrack was gonna be by Erich Wolfgang Korngold!


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay....she said, while watching _The Professional_ YET AfrickenGAIN....

_Princess Bride
Pulp Fiction
DOGMA_(!!)


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2008)

kentuckiense said:


> It didn't blow me away like The Royal Tenenbaums...



Watching this now..."It's so cold in Alaska!"


----------



## gore42 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ha! The Princess Bride is great. 

I loved _Seven Samurai_... I was on a samurai kick there for a while. I watched the Lone Wolf and Cub series, the Zatoichi movies, and of course the Samurai Miyamoto Musashi Trilogy.

- Matt


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I heard the latest one was a guy-flick dream, action, noise, violence and gore!!!



you forgot to mention women!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2008)

Just watched Beowulf. The digital animation one. Gotta say I liked it. Felt like I needed a joystick a couple times though as it's sorta like watching someone play a video game. 

-Ernie


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2008)

Few more...

Moonstruck
Thomas Crowne Affair (new version)


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2008)

_JUNO_!
I watched it three times in a weekend.

(great soundtrack too! Sunny D will now always have a song attached to it in my mind...)

Oh, I just saw _The Illusionist_ yesterday too and I really enjoyed it.

Getting ready to watch _Into the Wild_ at the moment.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 4, 2008)

Saw Charlie Wilson's War last night....great movie! Speaking of "so cold in alaska"....Julian Schnabel's film of Lou Reed performing "Berlin" in Brooklyn last year had its NY premiere today at the Tribeca Film Festival...I was at that concert! Lou Reed was supposed to be at the film today...but I wasn't....However, I'm seeing him in concert tomorrow night!!!! Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2008)

I couldn't get a schedule to the TFF so I didn't go [again!]


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2008)

I think I already said this but I don't have time to check back.

Thomas Crown Affair - the newer one.
Brilliant!


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2008)

Just finished _Lars and the Real Girl_. Cute, though somewhat depressing. 
Now watching _Trainspotting_...good soundtrack!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 23, 2008)

Just finished 'The Mist".....it was ggod, even though the end was depressing....last night I saw "Teeth"....now that was fun! I'll never be able to watch a dog eat a scrap of meat again.......Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2008)

Saw Ironman last weekend; it's better than Indiana Jones. When is Stan Lee going to give Jack Kirby due credit!


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2008)

Dogma. 

Yes, again!


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2008)

*edit

I would marry Silent Bob. Yup, I would, it's true.

(and, hell (catch the irony there?) you cannot beat any use of the word "besmirched")


----------



## paphioland (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to agree with this one. The Professional is an outstanding movie.


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2008)

paphioland said:


> I have to agree with this one. The Professional is an outstanding movie.



Yeah man! We found something to agree apon! Awesome, dude!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 10, 2008)

It’s not playing now, but it was last night: Grave of the Fireflies. I can safely say I found it to be the most depressing movie I’ve ever seen. The animation is spectacular of course (Studio Ghibli), but wow, you’d better have something light in hand to chase it with—I recommend My Neighbor Totoro for this! The latter is definitely a beautiful treatment of a subject that shouldn’t be avoided though.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 10, 2008)

kentuckiense said:


> I saw 'There Will be Blood' tonight. I thought it was pretty darn good, and Day-Lewis did an incredible job. Also, I loved Johnny Greenwood's soundtrack.


 He was so evil in that movie it gave me nighmares.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 10, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Just watched Beowulf. The digital animation one. Gotta say I liked it. Felt like I needed a joystick a couple times though as it's sorta like watching someone play a video game.
> 
> -Ernie


"I AM BEOWULF" I was randomly belting that out trying to be the badass he was for weeks after I saw it, wow this forum can get addicting, need to stop posting and go get some stuff done.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 10, 2008)

"The Big Lebowski" probably my favorite and most quotable movie of all time. I can't go bowling without at least one "OVER THE LINE" John Goodman's greatest role ever. "Oh, and Dude, Chinaman is not the preferred nomenclature, it's Asian-American Please. Also I'm with Heather, I love, love, love good horror movies, recently watched "The Orphanage" that creeped me out. Zombies give my nightmares in which I always wake up hopelessly cornered by them. Perhaps it's really the spirits of all the plants I've ruthlessly slaughtered. Love all George A. Romero but "Diary of the Dead" was a letdown, "Day of..." (Rowan Atkinson in a horror movie, what's not to like) and especially "Dawn of..." (horrifying) are awesome, something about Zombies and Marshall Law that make me tremble in fear.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2008)

Sci-Fi/Horror films with open endings, ala John Carpenter's The Thing, or Invasion of the Body Snatchers! Yikes!


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2008)

fbrem said:


> Also I'm with Heather, I love, love, love good horror movies, recently watched "The Orphanage" that creeped me out. Zombies give my nightmares in which I always wake up hopelessly cornered by them. Perhaps it's really the spirits of all the plants I've ruthlessly slaughtered. Love all George A. Romero but "Diary of the Dead" was a letdown, "Day of..." (Rowan Atkinson in a horror movie, what's not to like) and especially "Dawn of..." (horrifying) are awesome, something about Zombies and Marshall Law that make me tremble in fear.



I think you meant Robin, I am not that into the horror thing...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 10, 2008)

Have I said I like horror movies here? It’s possible… I do, to an extent, but mostly the older classics—and I tend to prefer creepy to “frightening” because nothing aside from real life scares me (you know, like international saber rattling, rampant anti-intellectualism, friends and family losing their homes etc.). 

The Dude is awesome. It’s possible I like Buscemi’s character even more though—everyone’s great in that, even Bunny.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 10, 2008)

Heather said:


> I think you meant Robin, I am not that into the horror thing...


 Oops, sorry, new here, don't really know anyone yet, my mistake. I know someone else out there's a horror fan I'm just too lazy to go back and look. 

I also love "Oh Brother Where art Thou" pretty much any Cohen bros. movie for that matter I guess


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2008)

Agree with you on the Cohen bros. for sure!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 10, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> Have I said I like horror movies here? It’s possible… I do, to an extent, but mostly the older classics—and I tend to prefer creepy to “frightening” because nothing aside from real life scares me (you know, like international saber rattling, rampant anti-intellectualism, friends and family losing their homes etc.).
> 
> The Dude is awesome. It’s possible I like Buscemi’s character even more though—everyone’s great in that, even Bunny.



Buscemi is just great in most anything

Yeah they're all pretty much unstoppable, and I agree Donnie is great, especially how no one ever responds to anything he says (I am the walrus) until... "Dude, your phone's ringing"...."Thank you Donnie" 

Also greatly appreciated Phillip Seymour Hoffman, man that guy is an awesome actor, he can play pretty much any role superbly.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 10, 2008)

I liked Diary of the Dead....I'm a huge Romero fan, and I've always preferred low budget horror to fancy special effects stuff....That said, nothing beats the original Dawn of the Dead.........Eric


----------



## PaphAddict (Jul 10, 2008)

Never saw Dawn of the Dead but the 1st and 2nd Resident Evils are two of my favorites. Also like the SciFi movies. Hell Boy is on right now.

Dave


----------



## bench72 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Australia*

for the guys, the cinema effects, e.g. the cattle stampede scene, the Bombing Raid are amazing! 

for the girrrls, (& some bois) scene with Hugh Jackman having a wash is a must see!

for a really funny but very disturbing scene, keep an eye out for the Kangaroos!!!


----------



## Heather (Dec 9, 2008)

Just saw Forgetting Sarah Marshall. Thought it was cute, funny.

(Like Hugh Jackman...)


----------



## nikv (Dec 9, 2008)

I recently saw the new James Bond movie _Quantum of Solace_ and I liked it. This new guy is a much tougher agent and doesn't rely upon technology as much as previous Bonds. Of course, it didn't hurt that I recently vacationed in Siena, Italy where the opening scenes were filmed.

I know several people who list _The Thomas Crown Affair_ (new one) as their favorite movie. My favorite movie is _Memento_. It's a Christopher Nolan flick. Love the whole premise of the main protagonist having brain damage wherein he no longer has any longterm memory. He forgets everyone and every conversation he has after fifteen minutes. The guy is trying to track down the guy who murdered his wife. Nolan also employed the technique of telling the story in forwards (color scenes) and reverse chronological order (black and white scenes) in fifteen-minute intervals. It's a great movie!

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Heather (Dec 9, 2008)

Memento IS really good. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL, I thought Forgetting Sarah Marshall was hilarious and the girl I watched it with refers to it as the porn we watched...

Shawshank Redemption will always be my #1 movie


----------



## TADD (Dec 9, 2008)

nikv said:


> My favorite movie is _Memento_. It's a Christopher Nolan flick.




I hope you have seen *Following* another great Nolan film! My all time favorite movie..... Professional is numero dos...... Fight Club is Tres.... 

my favorite is *True Romance*.... written by Quentin Tarratino..... Best movie ever made.....


----------



## nikv (Dec 9, 2008)

TADD said:


> I hope you have seen *Following* another great Nolan film!


I own *Following* on DVD. I love that movie! I recommend it to everyone! Such a clever story and a great introduction to Chris Nolan films.


----------



## Bolero (Dec 10, 2008)

Does 'Andre Rieu Live in Vienna' count?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2008)

Everything counts. I tried to get my buddy to go see Repo: The genetic Opera (w/ Paris Hilton) but he would budge. Def something this weekend.


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Dec 11, 2008)

Jon in SW Ohio, we agree: The Shawshank Redemption is the best movie out there. Maybe it just made such a huge impact on me when I was in that late teen phase a few years back with it came out, but I have always LOVED that movie. 
Heather, I haven't seen The Professionals, but will put it on my Netflix queue. 
I watched ONCE last night and want to download the soundtrack now! Some of the music is a bit redundant - chord progressions, etc., and since this was a 'musical' I thought that it was a tad bit distracting, but overall an excellent film. 
Original, thoughtful, touching, and realistic on more levels than most American made movies.
I have to admit, Im a foreign film whore


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks to this thread I've now seen True Romance and Memento, and tonight I'll be watching Following.

Keep them coming!


----------



## nikv (Dec 11, 2008)

Jon, you're gonna love Following! What did you think of Memento?


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2008)

I liked Once also, I'm trying to get Robert to watch it as he is a musician. Going to have to go check out the trailer for Following. Next date night film perhaps?

Oh, and Shawshank was totally ROBBED at the Oscars!


----------



## TADD (Dec 11, 2008)

What did you think of *True Romance*???? Amazing I know!

*Once* was good,

*Boondock Saints* was an impressive never publicized movie.

Of course *Fight Club*


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2008)

Boondock Saints is a good film.


----------



## bench72 (Dec 12, 2008)

"Once" is a great fillum... also, Glen Hansard and Marketa Irglova are coming to Oz for the Sydney Festival playing the Opera House... woo hoo!!!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm getting schooled in the excellence of Fight Club. We're all doing work in the computer lab and playing it over the projector, people were digusted I haven't seen it...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2008)

The moment of realization in that film is epoch. Like 'The Matrix' or 'The usual suspects'.


----------



## rdhed (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all..just got home from seeing 'UP'. I know it's been out for a little while, but I just decided to treat myself to a movie today. It's one of those little films with a great big message. I loved it. Only problem was I kept looking for orchid species as they were making their way in South America. That would be and orchid person for you.(lol) For anyone who hasn't seen it...I definitely recommend it. Another great animated Pixar film.

--Allen--


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm currently watching _Wet Hot American Summer_, one of the crowning achievements in cinema.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 25, 2010)

So has anyone gone to see _Avatar_ on iMax in 3D? (It's amazing!) :drool: I think this RealD technology is a lot better than the old Red/Blue kind.

I watched Harold and Maude yesterday. I hadn't seen that one for a long time, but it was as quirky and as good as ever. Ruth Gordon was amazing!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 25, 2010)

New film out called 'A Single Man' - looks pretty good.


----------

